# Hardhats free



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought for the guys in commercial painting this should be helpful.Or for the guys that like free stuff 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/OHESD-Survey/H700SampleRequest/


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks just checked it out


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

I got one a few months ago. Took a while, but it did come. FREE! Even had a 3M Rep call me about it. They are very comfortable. I keep mine as a clean one. My daily has all my stickers and paint on it. Also don't want to look like a newb with a shiney new skid lid.


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Tried to fill out the order form, but it seems us Canadians are out of luck... 

It does say that they will ship to Canadian addresses but it only gives the option to enter state and zip code.

On the other hand I did manage to order a free particulate respirator sample:

https://promo.3m.com/go/3MCAN/Aura


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Tried to fill out the order form, but it seems us Canadians are out of luck...
> 
> It does say that they will ship to Canadian addresses but it only gives the option to enter state and zip code.
> 
> ...


Try going to the main 3M page and there might be an option for US / Canada. 
IIRC I had to go back and choose this when ordering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just ordered mine this morning. Sharp_Painting Thanks for the link.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine's on the way too....thanks Sharp


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Enjoy guys!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Everybody got their free hats


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Has any one received there hard hats yet?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Been over a month for me.....still nothing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing here yet either.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a thing


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope....but this thread reminds me of a thread last year about some safety glasses from Honeywell. They sent some and I really liked them and they called twice as a follow up. Thought that was pretty impressive actually.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nope....but this thread reminds me of a thread last year about some safety glasses from Honeywell. They sent some and I really liked them and they called twice as a follow up. Thought that was pretty impressive actually.


Ditto, I got the glasses last year too, but it took awhile. Still waiting on my brain bucket.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nope....but this thread reminds me of a thread last year about some safety glasses from Honeywell. They sent some and I really liked them and they called twice as a follow up. Thought that was pretty impressive actually.


No HH here yet.

And never did get my safety glasses.


----------

